# Thursday Night Drinks, 2nd of September



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all,

After a two weeks break and great Iftar dinner last week we're back ! The Thursday Night Drinks session two weeks ago in Souk Al Bahar was very well visited and recevied by Dubai newcomers and seniors alike, so would like to do this again:

Let's meet 9.30 p.m. onwards on Thursday 2nd of September in The Hub Bar, Sofitel Jumeirah Beach Hotel, in the Dubai Marina. I'm counting on the regular crowd to show up again, but would like to invite others as well. This is an open event and please send me a PM if you want to join so that I can let you know the details! 


See you on Thursday guys!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Confirmed!  :clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Tried the Hub before and found it very boring  
But with the right company I am sure we can sort that problem. 
I am in


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I've been out of the bar scene for quite a while now, so will just tag along wherever you all decide to go.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

confirmed -- as expected i bet :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I did read somewhere that it can be a rather quiet place, but I think we'll definitely be able to change that on Thursday!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> After a two weeks break and great Iftar dinner last week we're back ! The Thursday Night Drinks session two weeks ago in Souk Al Bahar was very well visited and recevied by Dubai newcomers and seniors alike, so would like to do this again:
> 
> ...


So long as I don't get stuck at work I shall make every endeavour to attend.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

i've been there last couple of weekends for a drink, it is quiet. But i'll happily join u all for a drink as it's so conveniently close to me.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Well since you are doing this my end of town I might just join you!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Well since you are doing this my end of town I might just join you!!


Yes! And I am sure you'll be able to find us this time


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Well since you are doing this my end of town I might just join you!!


yippeee this is gonna b sooo much fun!!:clap2:


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol! well i certainly hope so!! If not I will phone one of you! If it is so quiet you should be able to hear the phone..


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MarcelDH said:


> I did read somewhere that it can be a rather quiet place, but I think we'll definitely be able to change that on Thursday!


Ah but all is quiet this time of the year.
Besides there are plenty of other bars in the area should we start yawning


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Cant make this one, me SPB and Skibanff are going away for the weekend

Golfing at Yas Island

:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Cant make this one, me SPB and Skibanff are going away for the weekend
> 
> Golfing at Yas Island
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo:


Have a great evening


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Have a great evening


Thanks and you guys too, I am sure we will manage a beer or 3 somewhere


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Count me in too!


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

yea count me in


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have registered on another forum, and this one seems more lively.. have plans for tomorrow but defo in for the next meet up


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah..and that's exactly what we're aiming for!..more liveliness on this forum! 

Anyway, good to see so many replies from people we haven't seen before on the Thursday night drinks! If you're joining, it may be a good idea to send me a private message so that I can let you know my mobile phone number. I'll also let the bar know where we are, so ask for Marcel if you can't find us. 

Great, guys and girls! Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Yeah..and that's exactly what we're aiming for!..more liveliness on this forum!
> 
> Anyway, good to see so many replies from people we haven't seen before on the Thursday night drinks! If you're joining, it may be a good idea to send me a private message so that I can let you know my mobile phone number. I'll also let the bar know where we are, so ask for Marcel if you can't find us.
> 
> Great, guys and girls! Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow!


Is your name Marcel??? I would've never guessed!!!  
Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Is your name Marcel??? I would've never guessed!!!
> Looking forward to tomorrow.


Oh der....!
You met him at the Iftar


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Oh der....!
> You met him at the Iftar


Bet you forgot we met him at the quiz before that!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

QUOTE=pamela0810;361402]Bet you forgot we met him at the quiz before that!!  [/QUOTE]

:fencing:

Touche


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

BUUUMP

:bump2:
That one for you Pamy


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I had a cancellation of an office outing so now I'll be able to attend this soiree!
Strange coincidence that my suggestion for the office party was the Sofitel...
See you all there!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I had a cancellation of an office outing so now I'll be able to attend this soiree!
> Strange coincidence that my suggestion for the office party was the Sofitel...
> See you all there!


Great! I am starting to get the feeling that this bar will not be as quiet as it would normally be on a Thursday night


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MarcelDH said:


> Great! I am starting to get the feeling that this bar will not be as quiet as it would normally be on a Thursday night


Ahh wonderful we might uoset some of those people with strange accents that love a queit time watching their beloved soccer


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Better get the headache tablets ready for the morning after by the sounds of it! :lol:


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

NikkiW said:


> Better get the headache tablets ready for the morning after by the sounds of it! :lol:


Ahh!!!
This is going to be such a good time!
These outings are always so great. I think it's the company we keep


----------



## Skipper.O (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds great, am rather new to Dubai and its, uh, highly recommended party scene , so a good thing to start easy during Ramadan.

Hmm, where is the private message button. Ok, need 5 posts 

Already curious.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Skipper.O said:


> Sounds great, am rather new to Dubai and its, uh, highly recommended party scene , so a good thing to start easy during Ramadan.
> 
> Hmm, where is the private message button. Ok, need 5 posts
> 
> Already curious.


If you don't manage to get your PM service activated (it takes 5 posts and a bit of time for it to be activated), just show up and ask the staff. We will tell them where we are.


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

this sounds like fun! i will definitely try to attend as it is right next door to me...so shouldnt be too hard ; )


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MarcelDH said:


> If you don't manage to get your PM service activated (it takes 5 posts and a bit of time for it to be activated), just show up and ask the staff. We will tell them where we are.


Oh they will know who we are


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

O.k. seems we are going to have a good group tonight! Will see you all in The Hub Bar, Sofitel Jumeirah Beach, Dubai Marina 9.30 p.m. onwards. 

For anyone eager to join, send me a PM before 8 p.m. tonight, so that I can let you know the details! Otherwise, ask the staff. We'll make sure we can't be missed


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

If any one is arriving earlier I will be there from 8pm


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> If any one is arriving earlier I will be there from 8pm


So by the time I get there you all will be nice and merry?


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

I must agree with Nikki about headache tablets, but looking forward to it all the same...i do swear by irnbru for hangover but have not managed to find any yet!!! See you all tonight


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> So by the time I get there you all will be nice and merry?


More than likely


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

try lu lu supermarket not sure if thats spelt right tho im sure ive seen irn bru in there


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i cannot wait


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

ipshi said:


> i cannot wait


I have all ready cracked my first tinny in a warm up for tonight


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

stewart said:


> I have all ready cracked my first tinny in a warm up for tonight


ur gonna b nice n merry tonight !! no one will b able to miss out on our group for sure


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> I have all ready cracked my first tinny in a warm up for tonight


Aren't you supposed to be designated driver tonight?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Aren't you supposed to be designated driver tonight?


Yer to drive everyone crazy


----------



## Skipper.O (Jun 4, 2010)

so, finally home from work ... ahhhh, just another day in paradise. 

The first Foster's is down the drain, now a quick shower and then ... weekend.:clap2:

I think tomorrow I'll need some Aspirin


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for joining guys! Another good evening! Will be out of town for two weeks, but will definitely put something on the forum again when I get back! 

Cheers,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Thanks for joining guys! Another good evening! Will be out of town for two weeks, but will definitely put something on the forum again when I get back!
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for putting this together Marcel!  It was great seeing all of you and thank you all for a lovely evening!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

MarcelDH said:


> Thanks for joining guys! Another good evening! Will be out of town for two weeks, but will definitely put something on the forum again when I get back!
> 
> Cheers,


Good night had by all. 
See you in a few weeks.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

:clap2:Another round of thanks from me... it was truly great fun!!:clap2:

See you soon guys


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hey ipshi ive got a lot of old books mostly mystery suspense if your interested in them just let me know


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

thats so sweet... hav no place to keep books here tho...


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for a great time last night, so sorry to those i did not get chance to talk to, but will do next time.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope you all had a good night, sorry I couldn't make it, something came up last minute. Maybe next time.


----------



## eqtesadi (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi folks , any update regarding the gathering ? 
Thanx


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

eqtesadi said:


> Hi folks , any update regarding the gathering ?
> Thanx


Eqtesadi the gathering in question took place over 3 months ago!!

If you want to join us then we will be organising another Thursday night drinks again after Christmas and New Years as many of us will be travelling during this time.
You are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## eqtesadi (Dec 17, 2010)

*Thanx Yoga girl*

3 months !! I think i overslept 
That's will be great . Looking forward to meet you all. :clap2:

Thanx


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

damn we missed this one?!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

had to read the date twice  post a different thread title next time, as it's confusing for some


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

This must have been one of the no-Moe gatherings I keep hearing about


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> This must have been one of the no-Moe gatherings I keep hearing about


pre-Moe gathering, maybe?


----------

